# How should i choose him!?



## Tigger_Apollo_Zeus (Apr 26, 2010)

In about 2 weeks I will have first pick of the litter for a male GSD. I was wondering how to go about choosing which one? there are 4 males and 2 females. How could i choose just one boy!?
Help please!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most good breeders will do the picking for you as they know the litter better than you do. Also, what's first pick to you might not be the first pick for someone else. It all depends on what the puppy buyers want in a puppy and what they want to do with it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to tell you how I would do it. This is only what I look for so yours would be different or the same?

I would pick the puppy that isn't afraid to come to me, one that is playful but can relax so I can pet it and pick it up. I dont want a puppy that shows no interest in me. I dont want a puppy that shows dominance over the other puppies (bossy and very rough play) I also dont want a puppy that looks and acts completely freaked out and cries. 

When I got Sinister at 11 weeks he came running up to me, he laid down so I could pet his tummy and then when I stopped petting him he played with one of the adult females (not his mother)


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

In the event that your breeder leaves it up to you to select the puppy, I would suggest that you search for "temperament test" for puppies. Perhaps you could do some simple tests when you mingle with them to help you decide. One book I read recently was "Dog Talk" by Harrison Forbes. He has a great chapter on some simple temperament testing in that book. Highly recommend that book! Your local library might carry that BTW.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

First you have to ask yourself what you want and what your expectations are for that pup. Ask yourself some questions that determine what traits in your new dog are important to you. Do you have a goal of working in a performance event- Obedience/Agility/Rally/Tracking/SchH? Are you very active? Are you more relaxed and laid back? Is it important to you that your dog is very social becaue you live in a busy area with lots of other people? Do you want a more protective dog? Do you have small children around? Livestock? All these kinds of questions can helps lead you into determining the sort of temperament you would like your pup to show indicators of. 

I use a modified version of the Volhard Puppy Test. Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test I also think it is important to listen to the breeder. They've spent the most time with the litter and they'll have more knowledge of what the dogs are displaying regularly. If you want a male I would only look at the males. Do not pick just based on color or size. Certainly looks can be a consideration, but only after the temperament of the puppy.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the pick of the litter female. I went completely with the breeder's advice. She is the one that has spent the most time with them. I told her what I was looking for when I first contacted her. She watched them as they were growing and picked one for me. Of course, I could have picked a different one since there were 4 females to choose from...but I didn't. I am 150% pleased so far with the pup she picked out for me!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I never had luck picking a dog/cat. The two times I had the pick I've ended up with pets that I wished I picked differently. The first dog I had, a mini schnauzer, was so wrong for us. Looking back this breeder was only interested in selling the litter and was no help at all (have I learned a lot since then). 

All my pets, when I didn't get a choice (it was either take them or leave them) have worked for me. We bonded immediately with all of them. Of course the breeder also felt that the personailty was a match for us.

Ask the breeder to pick for you. It should be easy to determine which ones are not a match for you and your family. If they could suggest two out of the 4 males, then your choice would be a lot easier.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree that it is best to let the breeder choose if you trust that he has the best interest of you and the dog in mind. Let him know what you plan on doing with the dog.. competition, family dog, hunting, farm dog, protection work, etc. Also let him know if this is your first time raising a puppy. Since it was my first time when I picked out my pup recently, the breeder recommended a good all-around dog. Not too dominant, not too shy, not too clingy, but not too independent, and with a good drive for training. If the breeder has a couple good dogs for you, then you can go with the one who's looks you like best  Since we had 5th pick, we ended up with a plush coat female even though we originally wanted a dark male. But I think she's beautiful


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*We dont know if the OP is getting his/her puppy from a BYB or not.*

*If it is a BYB then they most likely have not spent time with the puppies and will choose a puppy for him/her without even thinking how the puppy will be.*

The BYB I got Sinister from would have chose some random puppy if I asked her which one would be best for me. I chose him because I liked what I saw in him. I liked his personality. He was better than I ever hoped for.

*I still say spend time with the puppy and see how it behaves with you, and then decide.*


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Right! We don't know if this is a BYB or not. But if you can't trust that the breeder has the best interest of the dogs in mind, then you should look elsewhere for a puppy. Not only is the puppy's health and temperament risky if it's coming from a BYB, you also don't want to support an environment where the dogs aren't treated fairly. We had to walk away from the first breeder we visited where it was overcrowded, dirty, and the breeder knew less then we knew about GSDs. Even though the pups were probably fine, we didn't want to support the business that existed mainly for $$.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> *We dont know if the OP is getting his/her puppy from a BYB or not.*
> 
> *If it is a BYB then they most likely have not spent time with the puppies and will choose a puppy for him/her without even thinking how the puppy will be.*
> 
> ...


 
Absolutly right. In my case, friends of ours got a dog about 5 yrs ago from the breeder we purchased Ava from. Therefore, we new how good the breeder was with our friends and how correct her judgement was on the dog. That's why we went with her opinion. A BYB would be a little different for sure.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I picked Molly as I fell in love with her due to her size (the runt) and she was not afraid of my partners wheelchair whereas the one he liked (the biggest female) would not come near him. The breeder said with what I wanted (a 'pet') and with my 2 elderly cats she would be a good choice. On reflection she may be a bit too confident for me, she was a bit aloof from her littermates so maybe she is a bit too independant.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am going to tell you how I would do it. This is only what I look for so yours would be different or the same?
> 
> I would pick the puppy that isn't afraid to come to me, one that is playful but can relax so I can pet it and pick it up. I dont want a puppy that shows no interest in me. I dont want a puppy that shows dominance over the other puppies (bossy and very rough play) I also dont want a puppy that looks and acts completely freaked out and cries.
> 
> When I got Sinister at 11 weeks he came running up to me, he laid down so I could pet his tummy and then when I stopped petting him he played with one of the adult females (not his mother)


my exact view also =]
you want one in the middle 
not the most dominant, not the timid one , not the one who doesnt know you excist and not the one whos in a corner crying for attention
you want a pup that fits somewhere in the middle of all these things


----------

